# My dogs out training today (loads of pics!)



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Had a fab training day with our youngsters today, heres a few pics that i managed to get.

Jade - Labrador - 8 months old.

Introduction to cold game



















Teaching the sit / stay



















Molly -ESS - 13 months



















Coming back with a pheasant










Mindy - Labrador - 7 months old (A pup we kept from our last litter)










We have been teaching her to sit while phesants are thrown around her, she did really well!










Walking at heel










Ang x


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

This is little Teagan, she is 3 1/2 months, took her along for a bit of socialisation.










Here's Cody the lurcher in the game bag looking for phesants!!










Cody and Teagan










Jade, Gemma and Molly.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely shots of them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they really are good pictures,, you have some lovely dogs,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Absolute pleasure to look at - your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Beautiful dogs and beautiful pictures!!! Looks like a lots of hard work which is a great fun.


----------



## fizz (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow! fantastic pics, I love seeing dogs work and train


----------



## Bondi (Jan 21, 2008)

I must say I love my pugs but your pictures of your dogs in action look great - well done!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice pictures they really look like they are enjoying themselves lots


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautiful dogs and fan-bloody-tastic pictures!!!Really lovely!


----------



## raven (Jan 30, 2008)

That last pic of the 2 labs and springer is cracking!!! great pic


----------

